# carbonholics anonymous



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I know this is better done face to face:wavey:, but here is your chance to confess and cure that addiction. Be quick, as I'm sure the traders who prey on our weaknesses will want this banned before it gathers mass:chuckle:.

I'll be the first...

*
My name is Ian and I am a carbonholic. It is has been 12 days since I bought my last piece of carbon fibre for the car*:nervous:

It was a pair of kickplates, before that, lower skirts & spats (pics to follow when weather improves and I can dig the car out of the snow) and is one of many other pieces, bought during the addiction, including
custom badge:









rear blade:









bonnet, mirrors, lower splitter









b-pillars









*Feel free to share (and cure?) your addiction by standing up and admitting it*


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice 34 IMS. Have you seen the little vented carbon front (Round white len) indicators for BNR34's yet? :chuckle:

I'm an addict. It has been a week since I bought my last piece of Carbon - a 1m x 2m 2mm thick wet carbon sheet for fabricating stuff from...

The only supression to this infliction for me has been to buy as many bits of quality carbon as I can... I'm about to make another carbon dash for another car next week... There's no known cure


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

ian I wont temp you but you will want to see what I have got coming for the R34


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

@epracing What do u have cumin up


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

come on you other addicts, stand up, be counted and share your addiction.

Must resist, must resist, must resist.....:runaway:
OK, just one last look...Miguel - pics of indicators, please


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I hated carbon until i bought my R33...
Now my expenses have gone way up  

I just ordered a carbon set for the door switches.
Besides that i've got a trunk, rear wing, hood dampers, font grille, front vents, gearshifter, seal trims, b-pillars and sparkplug cover in carbon...
I even got f*cking carbon in my clutch  

But i'd like to have centre caps and a full width cooling panel in carbon aswell...
Maybe even mirrors but i haven't made up my mind yet!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Brains said:


> I hated carbon until i bought my R33...
> Now my expenses have gone way up
> 
> I just ordered a carbon set for the door switches.
> ...


Come on, say it ...my name is xxxx and it ihas been x days since I last bought carbon fibre for my car.

we'lll cure you...eventually:chuckle:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, my name is Jan and i'm a carbonholic. It's been about two hours since my last purchase.

Maybe i should start with drugs instead. Atleast it's cheaper


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

IMS said:


> Come on, say it ...my name is xxxx and it ihas been x days since I last bought carbon fibre for my car.
> 
> we'lll cure you...eventually:chuckle:


Is that dry "cured" or wet "cured"


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

blue34 said:


> Is that dry "cured" or wet "cured"


both:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

I have carbon boot, rear diffuser , Propshaft and full carbon doors still thinking of what to do next , I like carbon I too am an addict ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i thought it was just easier to buy the car with the most carbon available lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Disappointed at the lack of pics


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's better


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I was carbonholic but I now have it under control, pics to prove below 

I do beleave I had this addiction quite bad, I might have even gone to the extreme with this list of carbon.................bonnet, canards, splitter, side skirts, mirrors, rear diffusser and vortex generators, doors!, pedals, carbon look leather gaitors, tax disc holder, carbon/kevlar seat, gauge holder, air vents! Ermmm maybe more. I was going for bumpers and front wings aswell but the quality and fit was poor so I didnt bother.










































































Now I have another car with just 2, yes 2 bits of carbon, even one of those is painted. Guess what it is!!! 
I will confess I have just bought some more carbon 2 weeks ago in the form of a Garage Defend cooling panel, but come on you cant complain with that purchase.



















Baz


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Disappointed at the lack of pics


I hope I have just helped you out opcorn:


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Brains said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



no words......:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gio had it quite bad lol Legend has it, they nearly ran out of carbon in the Chiba area 

Most of the interior plastic panels, from the MFD cover to the interior light switch above the drivers head, all done by Robson.

Nismo rear blade (genuine dry carbon) Nismo bonnet (dry carbon), TS rear diffuser & generators, TS front splitter, etc

And under the bonnet, from the fan surround & bonnet dampers to the battery cover lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I'm afflicted...got a Robson carbon inlaid steering wheel, a mines rear spoiler lip and B pillars on the GTR. Keep looking at bonnets, a GD panel and interior parts. They will come.:chuckle: I am just making myself wait until after xmas!!

What bonnet is that IMS?

p.s. Matty that car needs a carbon inlaid Robson steering wheel IMHO!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a carbon addict and I don't need help  (Except funds for more maybe) 

Here's my old Evo.....










That's a carbon cooling panel, carbon cambelt cover, carbon sparkplug cover, carbon raditator brackets.

Then there's the carbon NACA duct and carbon exhaust trim, plus carbon window vents and Mitsi rear badge.......



















Then the Skyline.....

Bonnet, lower splitter, rear blade and end caps........


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah I'm afflicted...got a Robson carbon inlaid steering wheel, a mines rear spoiler lip and B pillars on the GTR. Keep looking at bonnets, a GD panel and interior parts. They will come.:chuckle: I am just making myself wait until after xmas!!
> 
> What bonnet is that IMS?


It's a Seibon DS style - I couldn't justify the Nismo price at 5x the Seibon [Matty - let's not start this into a Nismo v others argument I know Nismo do the "best" quality, but it's price I argue over and we've seen that argument a million times:wavey::chuckle:].

Truthfully it is not "perfect", but even bearing in mind I fitted it myself (so there is 2mm extra on one side, that should be re-aligned when I can be bothered) it's 95% there!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

That carbon GTR badge is wicked, where you get? I too love carbon and have many items, mostly done buy myself after finding out the stuff you all pay mega money on is just wet lay not really dry carbon. I will sort out some pictures


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Toni

here's a couple more close ups, sorry pic quality not wonderful:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Mikeydinho said:


> That carbon GTR badge is wicked, where you get? I too love carbon and have many items, mostly done buy myself after finding out the stuff you all pay mega money on is just wet lay not really dry carbon. I will sort out some pictures


Made by the wife - carbon inlay, took an age and was v v fiddly!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

IMS said:


> Toni
> 
> here's a couple more close ups, sorry pic quality not wonderful:


Actually that's the best one I've seen aftermarket! I wondered if Seibon would do a good quality one.


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*my n........*

:chuckle: My name is peter and i cant afford to have any more bleedin carbon !!!!!!!!!! only splinters:chuckle: new clutch needed !


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

peter33gtr said:


> :chuckle: My name is peter and i cant afford to have any more bleedin carbon !!!!!!!!!! only splinters:chuckle: new clutch needed !


But xmas is coming Peter and I'm sure Karen can be persuaded to feed the addiction (just a little:chuckle. if not....withhold sex


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

IMS said:


> Made by the wife - carbon inlay, took an age and was v v fiddly!


Looks awsome, well done the wife


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

top wife - this is what I call dedication!!!!


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone managed to source a proper fitting (r32) carbon exhaust heat shield for the bumper ? see them all the time for scooby's n evo's, direct fitment, but not skylines 

Also, loving the carbon dash vents! they available or wrapped ??


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

EssexStu said:


> Anyone managed to source a proper fitting (r32) carbon exhaust heat shield for the bumper ? see them all the time for scooby's n evo's, direct fitment, but not skylines
> 
> Also, loving the carbon dash vents! they available or wrapped ??


Are you prepared to stand up and be counted...come on, you're a closet carbonholic aren't you?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Errr, in the post at the mo i have a carbon bonnet, n1 lip, 67" spoiler all in carbon on way, and mate does carbon wrappin so bita i cant source will be wrapped or flocked internally  , but i cant cant cant, ok i admit it.....


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

IMS said:


> top wife - this is what I call dedication!!!!


Amazing, i need a wife like that


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I like me some carbon too


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

endo said:


> I like me some carbon too


Come on, now, stand up and say it..."my name is....."


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

IMS said:


> Come on, now, stand up and say it..."my name is....."


I dunno if i'm cool enough to be in your club yet 

still managed to hold off getting some carbon seat finishers and the rest of the interior bits i need done lol


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

just the bonnet & rear diffuser but am looking into carbon dash kits..


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

My name is John and I'm a carbonholic!
Don't get the car till Tuesday and I'm already ordering!
This is going to cost me :smokin:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

John Sowden said:


> My name is John and I'm a carbonholic!
> Don't get the car till Tuesday and I'm already ordering!
> This is going to cost me :smokin:


That's honesty!!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

As we seem to be building up quite a few carbonholics, I'm now setting up a buddy system for you all, so you can contact them when you feel weak and are tempted...more news to follow soon.:bowdown1:


----------



## maco (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice pictures nice car


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

endo said:


> I dunno if i'm cool enough to be in your club yet
> 
> still managed to hold off getting some carbon seat finishers and the rest of the interior bits i need done lol


it's not about cool, it's about honesty and I KNOW you're a carbonholic


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

R33 Hybrid Carbon Bootlid
R33 GTR Nismo Hybrid Carbon Bonnet
R33 Carbon Mirrors
R33 GTR Carbon Blade
R33 GTR Carbon Grill

Is that all I need or is there more? (outside) think I might have missed some front end bits! Still not seen the car, pick it up tomorrow! Start on the interior and engine bay in the new year! Can I get "nomorenails" in black or do I need to mix it with paint???:smokin:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

John Sowden said:


> R33 Hybrid Carbon Bootlid
> R33 GTR Nismo Hybrid Carbon Bonnet
> R33 Carbon Mirrors
> R33 GTR Carbon Blade
> ...


Use black "tigerseal" !


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Sikaflex!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*carbon*

my name is dave and im a carbonholic.but the good thing is im not alone.:smokin::smokin:


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

anyone interested in seeing how this stuff is made give this a read through:

Nissan Skyline GTR - A Way of Life: A Visit to Nelson MX Carbon Fiber


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

IMS said:


> As we seem to be building up quite a few carbonholics, I'm now setting up a buddy system for you all, so you can contact them when you feel weak and are tempted...more news to follow soon.:bowdown1:


Buddy system...
If you feel the need for Carbon, I've had several volunteers to buddy up with and help with your addiction - contact details here:chuckle:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

I've got a carbon problem, have carbon bonnet, bootlid, rear spoiler, canards, cooling panel, carbon backed bride seats and i'm sending parts over to england to be skinned. Interior parts mainly but have also been thinking about having my intercooler piping done and maybe even my inlet plenum!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems that this thread ain't helping, i just keep buying stuff!
By the way, matty32 isn't on our side!
He just keeps selling these lovely items!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I have carbon twin plate clutch if that's any good?

Bob


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Forgot I have exedy Single carbon clutch too


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Just as I thought I was curing the addiction, my parents (yes, I still have them!!) via the wife, decided to buy something for the car [not much else to buy for xmas when you get to my age]:



















Damn you carbon fibre, damn you:runaway:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*carbon*

they look very nice mate.now what about the grey plastic bits on the sides of the seats,now how tasty would they look in carbon fibre!!!!!!!! i was contemplating getting these done next.it really isnt good is it.:flame:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I looked and Jap co's like Superior Auto Creative do them but they're mega expensive!

I need Leon from ERP (hint hint, Leon:wavey to do them at an affordable price, as he supplied side skirts, kick plates and rear blade without bankrupting me:bowdown1:.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Ian,

Those carbon side skirts really do look nice with the carbon kick panels, and the red bodywork, can you post a bigger picture please now they are on the car... I must get round to getting my frp ones painted and fitted...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

carbon superior ones arnt that good tbh

Robon did Gio's and TSDave's


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Are these wrapped Matty? Or carbon through and through?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Daytona - they'll be carbon.

Robsons do leather & carbon (essentially) of the highest quality.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Malc... not the brightest of days, but here you go:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

My name is Mikkel and im a carbonholic.

I am trying to resist buying new chairs for the kitchen at the moment.
Dynamic Carbon


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

whats the price on that ???


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Swobber said:


> My name is Mikkel and im a carbonholic.
> 
> I am trying to resist buying new chairs for the kitchen at the moment.
> Dynamic Carbon



im wondering what the driving position would be like with this in my skyline?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

herman said:


> im wondering what the driving position would be like with this in my skyline?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Who cares, it's carbon! :chuckle:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Talon Carbon Fiber Chair at 800$ a piece.
That will be 3043 GBP + delivery.

Need to take a sh*t?
Go figure how good i would be!
Carbon Fiber Toilet Bowl by HeadHunter, Inc | Carbon Fiber Gear :chuckle:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

nnnooooooo stop it, must resist, must resist.

At least I've managed to partially cure the habit...I'm only buying CF for the car and not the house.

I don;t weld but even I'm tempted by this:

dry carbon welding mask:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*carbon*



IMS said:


> nnnooooooo stop it, must resist, must resist.
> 
> At least I've managed to partially cure the habit...I'm only buying CF for the car and not the house.
> 
> ...


i think your beond any help mate,your hooked on carbon for life now!!:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

IMS said:


> nnnooooooo stop it, must resist, must resist.
> 
> At least I've managed to partially cure the habit...I'm only buying CF for the car and not the house.
> 
> ...


The car looks great Ian


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

God help me if I start in on carbon with my car. I fell into the trap with my bike and it took a massive chunk out of my wallet!!


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> God help me if I start in on carbon with my car. I fell into the trap with my bike and it took a massive chunk out of my wallet!!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/tobereeno/IMG_0742.jpg


Could you please post a picture of your bike?
-All I see is LOTS of carbon! :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

blue34 said:


> The car looks great Ian


Thanks Malcolm, time to stop CF on the outside (apart from end caps on spolier) ... but now am being tempted on inside:runaway:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*carbon*

just fitted my bonnet and front lip and rear spoiler,carbons so yummy.:runaway::runaway:









[/IMG]


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've bought...
CF strut brace
CF Garage Defend cooling panel
CF radiator mounts
CF end caps

to go with my Mines spoiler lip....expensive this lark!:runaway:


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've bought...
> CF strut brace
> CF Garage Defend cooling panel
> CF radiator mounts
> ...


Where did you get the rad mounts? 
Love some for my 32 to go with the garage defend cooling panel


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Newera, just ordered!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

P3RV3RT said:


> Guess what it is?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NISMO Side Spats.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've bought...
> CF strut brace
> CF Garage Defend cooling panel
> CF radiator mounts
> ...


expensive...hmmm? How much were the end caps Toni, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

£75 I think...it's hard to remember in the recent glut of spending.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> £75 I think...it's hard to remember in the recent glut of spending.




Oh no, i feel another email being sent towards Matty for an order on these :nervous::nervous: ... Do you have any pics of your carbon pieces Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not all here yet! But the GD panel is so gorgeous I'm taking it to bed every night, LOL!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not all here yet! But the GD panel is so gorgeous I'm taking it to bed every night, LOL!



Sounds good :thumbsup: lol...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi Toni, Ben

Toni - they will be going out shortly, will be nice addition with the other carbon bits & the Auto Select item ;-)

Ben - your z tune wings have just left. Z tune bumper on order.. i can drop you a PM on the other bits


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

how much are the rad mounts in carbon then


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£75


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

matty32 said:


> hi Toni, Ben
> 
> Toni - they will be going out shortly, will be nice addition with the other carbon bits & the Auto Select item ;-)
> 
> Ben - your z tune wings have just left. Z tune bumper on order.. i can drop you a PM on the other bits


 :clap::clap:  :thumbsup: So what's the ETA on the bumper? PM me if you want...


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not all here yet! But the GD panel is so gorgeous I'm taking it to bed every night, LOL!


haha brilliant, im gunna get made out of carbon:chuckle:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

any pictures matty


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il send you a pm rather than clogging up this thread


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Matty

is that £75 to my door in UK for carbon end panels?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

IMS said:


> Matty
> 
> is that £75 to my door in UK for carbon end panels?


matty?:wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mine arrived in the post today...hmmmn more carbon!! Amazing they came from Japan in the current circumstances, Newera are dedicated!
Will try to photo.:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad thats arrived nicely for you Toni.

yes despite the earth quake we are still working hard to get items to customers

enjoy


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Miguel and the Newera team, you are indeed legends, but please think about yourselves before our parts! Really!!!!

bob


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> God help me if I start in on carbon with my car. I fell into the trap with my bike and it took a massive chunk out of my wallet!!


I might have more carbon than you:thumbsup:
































In the light








In less light


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

More to come on the car too!!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

not a skyline but its still got carbon lol


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Come on your carbon addicts - fess up and show us the proof!!!:runaway:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

latest addition:










latest overall pic:


20110410-Angel-IMG_7


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

Plenty on the exterior so started on the interior...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Just as I was calmin down...where did you get that from?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

*Carbon Bonnets*

Hey guys I was thinking of getting a seibon replica of the z-tune bonnet for my bayside blue 34 but i was wondering what it would look like if i sprayed everything except the vents themselves blue cos I don't think carbon looks as good against the blue as it does against red, also anyone got any experience with the ep racing bonnets? are they a good fit?


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

IMS said:


> Just as I was calmin down...where did you get that from?


Rear seat delete is from Electra IMS.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*I think my carbon fetish is quite well known...*

One or 2 bits I collected over the years;


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Always liked your car matt, some of your photos of it are awesome, the best looking 33 imho, no slouch either looking at your engine :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What are the mirrors, they look amazing.
edit/ignore me just saw the mirror weighing thread.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah these are lovely, got mine painted and are going on tomorrow. The view is not great but who needs to look behind!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Afraid to say I have a rather sad update on the carbonholic addiction...as those who attended On your marks day at bruntingthorpe on Saturday can confirm, this is my new driver's side lower sideskirt:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ouch mate, will it fix or is it beyond repair?

I've got a couple of carbon updates...

Had my oil tank wrapped;









And my new carbon intake pipe;


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

matt j said:


> Ouch mate, will it fix or is it beyond repair?


That's all I have left of my lower side skirt...not an example piece:bawling:


nice intake pipe


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

IMS said:


> That's all I have left of my lower side skirt...not an example piece:bawling:


Thought you might have recovered the bigger bit to be able to repair 



IMS said:


> nice intake pipe


Cheers, it was made off a moulding from the HKS pipe, turned out better than I expected


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you can use a bit of appropraitely sized drainpipe to acheive the same result - that is how I made mine. 










hmmm what other carbon bits have we done......

400r arches...










boot trims..










we put a carbon roof on a 240z










was out racing at donnington with that car last week, five years on and it still looks great!

so much other stuff we have done that we don't have pictures of


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*ouch !!!!*

:sadwavey: ooooooo ian at least it was bolted on , im sure theres some spare on the a69 !!! lol but ive now got carbon door sills off daves do luck and the nismo mats mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm very nice:clap:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Nice 34 IMS. Have you seen the little vented carbon front (Round white len) indicators for BNR34's yet? :chuckle:
> 
> I'm an addict. It has been a week since I bought my last piece of Carbon - a 1m x 2m 2mm thick wet carbon sheet for fabricating stuff from...
> 
> The only supression to this infliction for me has been to buy as many bits of quality carbon as I can... I'm about to make another carbon dash for another car next week... There's no known cure


Any pics of these miguel.


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have this in my car has any one seen one before or no were its from?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------

